# does scorpion drink in bottle cap?



## quiz (Jan 24, 2007)

Some of you says they never drink in bottle cap and some of you says they do.  Well, most of my desert species and tropical species drinks in bottle cap.  Here's my Hottentotta hottentotta drinking.  I'll try to add more pics when I capture them drinking ;P 

Hottentotta hottentotta


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 24, 2007)

when I rescued my Scorpio maurus palmatus from the pet store it spent 2 hours with its face in the water dish  nice pic. I didnt know u had 2 colors of H.hottentotta


----------



## quiz (Jan 24, 2007)

Arachnophilist said:


> when I rescued my Scorrpio maurus palmatus from the pet store it spent 2 hours with its face in the water dish  nice pic. I didnt know u had 2 colors of H.hottentotta


I was showing you that the other night lol.  I guess you didn't bother looking at the links I provided you.;P


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 24, 2007)

quiz said:


> I was showing you that the other night lol.  I guess you didn't bother looking at the links I provided you.;P


remember I said the first link didnt work lol hahaha anyways.. nice pic


----------



## Selenops (Jan 24, 2007)

quiz said:


> Some of you says they never drink in bottle cap and some of you says they do.  Well, most of my desert species and tropical species drinks in bottle cap.  Here's my Hottentotta hottentotta drinking.  I'll try to add more pics when I capture them drinking ;P
> 
> Hottentotta hottentotta


Oh yes, my Hottentotta species particularly H. hottentotta and H. trilineatus always drank from a bottle cap.

And furthermore I always offered water to my L.qs and they are some of the thirtiest scorps I've ever observed. Some have argued against this and fear it may raise the humidity. Well, I have never lost a L.q. And sadly, when I removed the waterdish whether it be energy drink bottle or pill bottle cap, my Deathstalkers would seek the water source out and circle around confusedly.


----------



## edesign (Jan 24, 2007)

My old H. arizonensis would as well as my small colony of B. jacksoni...however, my S. mesaensis would run like a bat out of hell to get away from a milk cap of water  hydrophobic? just SLIGHTLY lol


----------



## Ryan C. (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Ed,

My _H. hottentotta_ especially drink a lot.

BTW the light form female looks like she is about to drop!


Cheers.


----------



## quiz (Jan 25, 2007)

Ryan C. said:


> Hey Ed,
> 
> My _H. hottentotta_ especially drink a lot.
> 
> ...


I don't know bro.  Last October, she dropped some eggs.  Not sure if it's from stress or because I have her in my hotbox.  I also have an H.judaicus dropped eggs and 1 L.q female that didn't let any babies go on her back.  This happened when I didn't provide them water.  Hopefully things will change this time.  My gravid females now drinks H2o like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Ryan C. (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Ed,

Well Ive heard _H. hottentotta_ can drop once every three months so I think it would be safe to say you could be expecting a brood fairly soon because I think I can see embryos on the light form female.


Cheers.


----------



## quiz (Jan 25, 2007)

Ryan C. said:


> Hey Ed,
> 
> Well Ive heard _H. hottentotta_ can drop once every three months so I think it would be safe to say you could be expecting a brood fairly soon because I think I can see embryos on the light form female.
> 
> ...


Bro,
I can definitely see her packing embryos.  I hope you're right .


----------



## kahoy (Jan 25, 2007)

my australis also drinks water, unfortunately it prefers to cover it with sand afterwards and burrow under the cap.


----------

